# Contact sheet software



## joshpine (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi everyone!

Im after a good program for doing contact/proof sheets.

I have been using the photoshop plugin 'contact sheet 2' which Im pretty sure comes standard with PS.

But what it does not do, and what I wish to do, is have it list some EXIF data under each image, for example the Aperture and Shutter speed.

Is there any such program?

Thanks!

Josh


----------



## Iron Flatline (Apr 15, 2009)

Ummm... I have no answer, except that I'd like to know the same thing... and will be running over to PS to see if there is a Contact Sheet plug-in...

ALSO: IS there a way to get a contact sheet straight out of Bridge?


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 15, 2009)

Lightroom 2 will do this quite easily.


----------



## joshpine (Apr 15, 2009)

Ok great!

So to clarify, Lightroom 2 will make contact sheets and an automatically list EXIF data for each image in the contact sheet.?

Just making sure, as lightroom is expensive :|


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 15, 2009)

You can download a 30-day trial from Adobe...I would recommend that, just to be sure you like it.  It does many, many other things as well...it's a great piece of software.

I was just playing around with LR2.  You can print contact/proof sheets and you can fully customize all the options of how it looks.  You can automatically add any of the EXIF info that you want.  It's very easy to do.  And as with most things in LR2, once you set it up once, you can save those settings so it's extremely easy to repeat the process later.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Apr 15, 2009)

Aperture can do it, as can iPhoto but Olympus Master 2 doesn't appear to have the function.


----------



## joshpine (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey guys!

Thanks for your advice, I have been using lightroom today and I think it will be taking over from bridge for indexing because of these other features.

Thanks!


----------



## alatka (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm way late on this conversation.  I found it through a search engine.  I just wanted to add that Picasa (Google's FREE program) will create contact sheets with EXIF data on them.


----------

